# Middle Earth Battle Grounds



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

Ever just wanna let it out? Do you want or need to work on your battle skills? You have found the right place!

You find yourself standing in a room of maps, charts and books. Looking around you also see that the wall across from you has a large door in it's center and there are few windows though the room is well lit. As relaxing music plays in the background, the cheery voice of a woman begins to speak. "Hello and welcome. We here at TTF RPG co. would like to thank you for coming. We hope you enjoy your time here. The rules are simple.

1: Please remember that this is not a full scale RP. We would ask that you not try to make it into a story any longer then a few posts if that is the only way you can participate.

2: Any and all TTF members are welcome! You may post in any fashion you like. Be it only once or as often as you wish, remembering to comply with rule one.

3: A profile is not needed as this is only as in character as you see fit for your post. Thusly anyone may enter and leave at their own pace and in their own way.

4: Any and all weapons, armor, trophies and or anything else we supply for or are found in your time here, we ask that it not be taken with you as you leave.

5: Any and all beings of Middle Earth may participate in any battle, war or bar fight that you can imagine." 

After listening to the far too cheery voice and as the obnoxious music starts to drive you crazy, you walk to the door across from you and read this sign.

----------------------------------------
Middle Earth Battle Grounds
Through this door all the lands of Middle Earth are waiting for you. Will you join forces in a war, wander into a small fight or play the part of a random warrior somewhere? 
WARNING: 
Any and all characters may be at high risk! Some may come out without more then a few cuts and or bruises. However we will not take responsibility for broken bones, cracked teeth, missing limbs, disemboweling, beheading, throat slitting or any other form of death and or destruction. 
Please enjoy your time here.
All cats and other felines are more then welcome to join! Kitty need a little hunting exercise? This is the right place!
In the case of death, the game will pull you out and restore you to full health.
-----------------------------------------​
If you open the door you find that your everyday clothes have changed and that you now possess any weapon you desire. As you look up from examining your new appearance, you realize that there is something different about the place ahead of you. Middle Earth is now at your feet. Will you step forward?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 5, 2005)

The Elf stepped forward, he had a Extra long elven lance with a poison tip, A first age suit of elvish armor, but he was covered head to foot in Mithril. He also had a ragged blade of the elves called Diety. Also hooked to your belt is a strongly forged Battle axe.
" Any Challenge?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

Warrior93 said:


> " Any Challenge?"



*All he cough sight of was a blur of brown, green and silver. Running through the door ACE was now in a beautiful set of elven armor, her long brown braid flying behind her. The field ahed of them was calm but for the gang of a dozen orcs making their way towards them.* "FIGHT!!!" *She shouted before the flash of a long sword sliced through the air, causing an orc to scream in hate and pain. She ducked under a club that had been flung in her direction and plunged her blade deep into the gut of the closest beast...* 

(Did I forget to say you just think up a battle or something and have at it?!  )


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 5, 2005)

A huge army of wolves of Isengard then appeared, drawing his sword and axe he set to work. His blades gleamed as he plunged them into the nearest warg. He flung his axe at a bounding one and it fell, he pulled the blade out of its chest and jumped on top of one. He then took his sword and plunged it into the back of it's neck. Storm then ripped out the sword and started slashing at a bunch of them."Imladris!" he roared as the blades came crashing down on their skulls, crushing them.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 5, 2005)

*Spin, strike, duck, slash. The ground was covered in dark blood now as the last orc stood looking at the warrior. Her breathing had quickened and her pulse raced as she knelt on one knee. A large, evil smile twisting her face, she waited. He charged. A light leap was all it took, his head flew off into the long grass of the meadow. Letting out a deep sigh, ACE (now Ara) stands up straight, looks around and walks back through the door with a satisfied grin. Clothes change back to her jeans and tank-top and she brushes some stray hair out of her face as she leaves the room.* "Much better. I needed that."


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 6, 2005)

There were only two wargs left. The blood of the filthy animals littered the ground. Storm charged and removed both heads with a light *Swish* Of his axe and sword. Storm cocked his head and walked out. The armor turned into a red hoody and his torn jeans, and his leather boots turned into his Nike airs


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 6, 2005)

*now THIS is what I made this thread for!*

*ACE stands at the door. A hard look to her eyes and no smile would cross her face now. As her bare feet steep through, she sees a few tables and a well kept bar off to the side. Only one man stood in the bar, his eyes fixed on her. Her clothes were now ridder's pants, a lose shirt with the sleeves left off, showing her shoulders and her long hair hanging freely down her back. A knife gleamed in her clenched fist, moving slowly she steeped forward.

Her bright blue eyes locked on the face of the newest challenge, teeth ground slightly and her breathing was calm, but raged. He spun a long staff in his strong hands, an accomplished stick-fighter and traveler he knew a fight when he saw one. They paced 'round the empty space on the floor, eyes locked and no words were spoken.

The flash of movement from his strike sent Ara to the hard floor in an attempt to dodge the blow. Moving swiftly, she jumped to her feet, the fire light flashing down the length of the little blade. He dodged the first slash, bringing the stick down in a sharp movement, he cought her across the back. 

Yelling in pain and anger, she spun back to face him, the dark look on her face colder then it had been. In an instant she had changed to the form of a large feline, her eyes flashing and claws gleaming. The man looked only slightly surprised at this, swiftly recovering he lunged forward with a knife that had just been pulled from his belt. 

Ara gracefully jumped to the side, causing the man to trip and land hard on the floor. A growl was heard now, low and bloodthirsty as it came from her throat. His mind spun from hitting the leg of a table and he did not stand to his feet as quickly as he knew he should. Sharp claws dug into the back of his leg, pulling him into the open. Rolling over, his eyes were level with those of the enraged creature. 

Having reached for the knife, he plunged it into the side of the thick, brown neck. Red drops splashed onto his face as she jerked back, dazed by the suddenness of the strike and loss of blood. Pulling himself to his feet and limping slightly he brought the blade down in another slash. She dodged only enough to have her shoulder receive the stinging gash.

ENOUGH!!! Her mind raged. Strong front paws landed on his chest and pushed him back to the ground as strong jaws closed around his throat. It was done. 

Lying still on the cool floor for a while, Ara changed her form back to that of an elf, her clothes ripped and stained and her hair spread out around her in a tangled mess. Slowly standing to her feet, she walked to the door. Nearing it, her wounds vanish and clothes change back to jeans and a plain shirt. ACE paused a moment to look back at the body, a tired sigh was breathed out as her face at last softened.* "Thank you sir. That was much needed. Perhaps I will see you again." *The scene faded as her feet touched the floor of the entry room...* "Much better." *she smiled*


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 6, 2005)

Storm kneeled in the doorway, he had a Rohan suit of armor but an elven blade. He then saw a twisted man with a sharp lance. "alrighty" He snarled and attacked. The lance tore into his shoulder while his sword ripped into the mans thigh.

The man used the lance butt to smack him right in the eye. Storm reeled in pain, He then jumped up and severed the lance in half.

Storm then brought the flat of the blade down on his back. The man used the lance to pierce his wrist. 

"Alright! Now I'm mad!" Storm roared and used his sword to slice off the man's arm. After that he cut the man's legs from under him, he laid the blade along his throat and pulled to slit his throat.

Storm then walked out to the doorway, his wounds healed completly and back to his old clothes.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 8, 2005)

Argent had fought against great odds before, but not like this. He was getting on in years and his soldiering days were long over. His many scars were a testiment that he had faced his own death many times. Now, there were four of the Black Guard against him. Their shadow blades seethed with hunger when they tasted flesh and this night, they had feasted well. Argents men were strewn about the sand. The ones that had not crossed over already were well on their way. Dark forms lay in heaps amongst them. A testiment to his men and their courage. Even outnumbered five to one they fought like lions. Now it was Argent and the 4 guardians that still stood. 

He began to focus and shed away all that came between his blade and their blades. The guardians circled him, their tattered robes flailing about them. Their blades poised to strike at any moment. Argent seized his calm, and with that he had chased away all fear and hatred and won inner peace. At that momewnt he stood completely erect, palmed the edge of his longsword, and pointed it straight up. He silently said, "I shall move as a silver fish in the stream."

When Argent changed his stance, the guardians knew they had given him too much time. The only wounded guardian moved first. He came straight in, his blade leveled at Argent's chest for a hard thrust. Argent tilted his body and caught its sword mid-blade with his own. With the thing's momentum, he pressed it left and right into the shoulder of another guardian that moved in. It shrieked with agony almost immediately. Argent bent at the knees and lowered himself just as the third slashed to sever his head from his torso. He in turn grasped his sword with both hands and slashed across its middle. Black ichor spewed out of its chest. The fourth slashed downward to Argent's right side. Argent turned his body but his lower leg took a gruesome slash. He did not seem to notice. With his right hand, he flipped his sword in his hand and stabbed the agressor in the side as it moved behind him. It shrieked and fell to his rear. The first guardian pulled its blade from the second and hissed angrily. It whirled around held its blade up high, and with both hands came down at argent. Argent saw its black blade as it came at him and struck it aside with his own flipped so it layed along his arm. Argent twisted his body back the other way and at the same time, turned his blade in his hand. The guardian slashed once again from the other side and met Argent's blade. It slashed wildly again and again and each time Argent turned its blade with little movement, each counterstrike precise and deliberate. The other three bled a black liquid in puddles atop the sand. The guardian that remained cursed Argent and thrusted at his chest. Argent glanced its blade away with his own, twisted around and removed its head. Its body fell to the sand and thrashed for several seconds before it came to rest in another black puddle. Argent breathed deeply as he straightened himself. Black goo dripped from his blade. WIth a hard slap against its pommel, the black goo shot off onto the sand. Once again, he palmed his blade and stood completely erect. He breathed deeply and released his calm.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 9, 2005)

*Good one Dar! Thanks for comming!*

*The bushes rattled only slightly as the small form crept on hands and knees towards the clearing. Blue eyes had been watching their prey for long enough, the soft coat and little black eyes were just asking to get it. Picking up a stone, Anna let it fly from the slingshot, hitting and killing the rabbit on the spot.* "A fine stew you'll make!" *As she grabed the limp body sharp ears picked up the sound of a low growl. Curly hair bounced as her head spun around to watch into the bushes across from where she now stood. The wolf's gray eyes meet hers, sending a sharp chill down her spine. Slowly reaching for the little dagger at her belt, she started to back carefully away from the massive form. As soon as she moved, the wolf started walking towards her at a cautious pace, looking from her to the meat in her hand. Anna froze, her mind racing, wishing she was bigger than she was or that wolves didn't have to be as big as hobbits. Deciding on a plan, she tossed the dead rabbit away from her and into the brush in the hope that it would be what the wolf would want. When it hit the ground, she jumped as the beast growled and started to run at her.

Knowing she could never out run it, she jumped into the closest tree and started climbing as fast as she could. Little hands grasping limbs and bare feet scrambling to get out of reach. Looking franticly around for any way out of there, she almost squealed in joy when the wolf picked up the rabbit and started to leave. She waited for what seemed ages before slowly working her way to the ground. Finally with her feet back where they belonged, she crept hurriedly back into the bushes and headed for safety. 

(No, I know it's not really a fight, but I wanted to play with an idea for a hobbit girl that I may or may not ever use.  )


----------



## KingAragorn93 (Aug 9, 2005)

Jacob stepped through the door and realized he was wearing a suit of fine dragon scale armor. He had a red silk cape, and dragon scale leggings and boots. He gripped a large battle axe and a sword with a golden hilt, along with an Itilien bow and plenty of arrows.

He looked out onto the plains and saw a large troll lumber towards him, followed by two more. Jacob grinned as he ducked a swinging club. He ran in between on of the Troll's legs and with his axe hacked at its back. A second troll swung at him, but Jacob ducked yet again, and the club hit the first troll in the back.


Jacob drew his sword and plunged it into the second troll's stomach. He tried to pull it back out, but it was stuck, and he had to jump because the huge mace of the third troll was heading right at him. He dodged it and the blow from the 3rd troll hit the 2nd troll in the gut.

Jacob ran at the 1st troll and jumped on its back. He then climbed to its head and using both his axe cut the Trolls throat. The troll fell forward dead, and Jacob ran at troll 2 and 3. He ducked the mace of troll 3, and swung at troll two with his axe. He too late realized that his axe was stuck right next to his sword and troll 3 stomped him.

Jacob was flung forward as troll 2 grabbed at the weapons lodged in its stomach. Troll 3 was standing over Jacob and stood straight with its mace in the air. It went for the killing blow, but Jacob on instinct pulled out his bow and an arrow and shot it at the troll's throat. It fell dead and Jacob got to his feet looking at troll 2. His chest hurt from the stomp, but he was determined as ever, and stuck another arrow into his bow. 

The string twanged as the arrow pierced the troll's chest. It ignored the arrow completely, and charged Jacob kicking him. Jacob flew fifty feet, and landed hard. He felt horrible, and went for his bow and arrow, but realized that his arrows had been scattered, and he had no weapon. Using his wits he crawled over to a large rock and picked it up. He flung it at the troll, and it connected with the beast's forehead, but the troll was unphased.

Jacob was shocked, and he just avvoided a smashing club blow. Using the opening he grabbed for his axe, and pulled with all his might. The axe pulled free and the troll screamed in pain. Jacob swung his axe with all his might at the trolls face, and it cut the creature's jaw. The troll was so shocked that it didn't defend itself, and got a battle axe lodged in its forehead. 

The troll fell dead, and Jacob collected all his weapons, and stepped back through the door, healing his wounds.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 10, 2005)

Storm sidestepped into the next room, his old clothes then turned into a mithril rings, he had an oak staff and a long quillion. He then gathered into a run and stopped, there across from him was the biggest, meanest, pair of men he had ever seen! "Well lets get to work." He sheathed his quillion and both hands on the rod, he swung it like a mace on the man's thigh, he fell with a clatter. He raced to the second and swung the staff and clobbered the man on the head. Storm turned and saw a spear flying right at him, his staff glowed blue and the spear stopped in midair. He walked over, grabbed it, and chucked it back.


The second man had then gotten up by then and pulled out a razor sharp dagger, he sprung to lodge it in Storm but got a surprise, a huge fireball had engulfed him. The first man had been hit by the spear but he pulled out a horn and blew a malovent tune. Across the Plain, dozens were charging forwards, Storm quickly pulled out his quillion and slit his throat, he then brought the staff across the man's head cracking it and killing him.

He grabbed the longbow from the men's pack and a string of arrows and began picking them off one by one, after he ran out there were only fifteen left. He searched the packs again and found a claymore. He grabbed it, and along with his staff he charged down the hill.

He slew the first man instantly along with the second who lost his head. He quickly slit the throat of another while crunching someones head. His staff was glowing red and was shooting white flames, and devouring the men. Storm aimed it at one man and swung it round and round and engulfed all but the leaders............nine fellbeasts._ What!? evil men AND Fellbeasts. _He swung his sword down hard on one missing it by inches.

When swiped with its claws, Storm easily parried it and slammed the staffhard on its wing and tore through it. He then sliced off its head with a clean swiped. The other eight were waiting, he easily killed six of them and there were two left. He clenched the staff in his hands, he spun it around and muttered a dark language, then a dark shadow emerged devouring the one leaving nothing but bones. For the last one he parried a claw swipe and was kicked along the plain, he then got and upper cut by the claw which sent him sprawling into the dust. The tail whipped around sending him seventy feet.

He felt his ribs crack as he fell, blood was puring from his forehead and his armor was torn except to the mithril part. His eyes clouded over, and they turned blood red. "ELENDIL!" He sprung on the monster's back pulling it up by its neck he started to twist it. The beast screamed with pain but could not bite him. He brought his staff hard on the beast's jaw silencing it. He then heard a rewarding *pop!* and the beast went limp. He jumped off then started running for the gate so he could get healed, he reached it and was cure, his clothes were back to normal.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 10, 2005)

As soon as Storm stepped in the room last time, he was flung back in with an Obsidian Longbow, And two rapiers, plus a suit of Gondor's finest armor. He shook the dirt from himself and viewed his opponent. His jaw dropped when he saw who it was, a balrog and the Watcher in the water. He cocked his head from side to side and pulled out his longbow, he pulled an arrow and let it loose, it reached its mark, right in the eyeball of the Watcher.

He put the bow away and pulled the rapiers out of their sheaths. He threw one and it lodged itself in the Balrog's flesh. He then easily cut his way through the 
Watcher's tenticles, it then grabbed him. Storm chuckled and slipped out of its grasp by turning into a tiny kitten, when he fell to the floor he turned into a Lynx. He sprung on the octopus thing and ripped out his throat while avoiding its jaws.

He then turned back to a human when the Watcher was dead. He looked at the Balrog who wasn't really doing anything. He jumped on it's back, pulled out his other rapier. He then began to slice away at his back. The self-defense then kicked on when the balrog screamed and kicked him into the water. He just got a gulp of breath when he was lodged under the water again by its massive hand. Storm then sliced off its fingers and came out.

Somehow the Watcher was still alive but was quickly killed by and arrow to the throat, Storm looked and at the top of the hill was an Istari, he charged down and helped attack the Balrog, the two together easily killed it. He thanked the wizard and walked out sore and bruised, He again was back to normal.

(Anybody want a one on one match or a partner match?)


----------



## KingAragorn93 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll partner with you.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 10, 2005)

(Alright!)

Storm sighed, he was back in the room with a new challenge. He wore a full-body corslet and he had a sharp elven swor and two white knives. He looked to his side and saw a man and nodded to him. Ahead there was a large company of Uruk-hai behind a stone wall. " As always, lets get to work." 

He charged towards the wall doing his best to avoid the crossbow arrows, he was almost there when an arrow tore through his shoulder. He parried another arrow from the air. He then got to the wall and slice one through the throat. He then pulled out one knife and tossed it at an ugly looking berserker, it hit him between his eyeballs.

Storm then jammed his sword into a Uruks nostril and it got caught on the armor on the other side. He pulled out his last knife and carved it out, He then sliced one who was aiming an arrow at the man. Another Uruk got an arrow out of his bow and shot it at the man, he got hit on the thigh but continued to fight.

He then stole a longbow from a Uruk-Hai and began to pick off the orcs left and right. He then froze solidb as a huge Uruk-hai archer had an arrow aimed at his head.


----------



## KingAragorn93 (Aug 10, 2005)

Jacob being quick drew his sword and cut the head off the large Urik. He then pulled the arrow out of his thigh and killed two more with a swift stroke of his sword. He walked over to the other man and hacked away at more Uriks with him, but still more came.

Jacob pulled out his battle axe and using it and his sword chopped through more and more of them. He then turned toward a bigger one and with all his strength planted his axe in its gut.

Jacob then dropped his axe and sword and used his newly found bow shooting arrows into the necks of three more of them. It looked like the battle was in their favor when even more Uriks replaced the dead ones...


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 11, 2005)

Storm nodded to the man in a thank you and continued to chop through the neverending Uruks. He climbed on top of the wall and saw by every minute Orcs were being turned into Uruk-hai. "We must destroy the hatchery!" He yelled back to the man, and he jumped on a big group heading for him.

He retrieved his knives and began to slice through their thick armor, he then parried an arrow aiming at him, from midair. Storm rushed to the man's side and began to hack and slash. He felt his strengh waning every minute.

Storm sped through the lines not killing but parrying their blows. He then emerged on the other side and their was a large overseer with a large battle pick. He swung his sword slicing off his arm, then he removed his head.


----------



## KingAragorn93 (Aug 12, 2005)

Jacob saw what the man was up to, so he planned to distract the Uriks. He ran up the wall, and chopped through as many of them as he could, drawing their attention.

He jumped down on top of more of them, and faught for the skae of victory while the other man headed towards the hatchery. Jacob began to tire, and using the a lot of his strength hacked and slashed in a fury as Orcs fell dead. More came, and Jacob sighed readying his axe and sword.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 12, 2005)

Storm reached the hatchery and began to destroy the the orcs that were hatching the uruks, he easily slayed all of the orcs. He turned back and began to hack at the last Uruk-hai. He removed an orcs head and tore the insides out of another.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 12, 2005)

*A voice is heard above the sound of the battle, only the two men seem to hear it as things continue.* 

"This a friendly note from the TTF RPG co. We would like to remind you of rule one. 'Please remember that this is not a full scale RP. We would ask that you not try to make it into a story any longer then a few posts if that is the only way you can participate.' Thank you for your participation. Please enjoy your time here, may it do you well."

*The voice fades as the fight continues.*


----------



## Lord Sauron (Aug 13, 2005)

yes the door that i have been looking for. As I step through this door i shall have what i have been looking for. *steps foward and opens the door knowing what was in store. As he walks in his body is completly changed into armour. Everyone looks at him the battles stop and everyone notices a ring on his left hand. The orcs runs towards and and start worshiping him and saying the dark lord has returned the dark lord has returned. The orcs waited a little while for they know he wanted to say something. Until finally he rose* Yes i am back and now no one will be able to defeat me. NOw whose ready to fight.* runs towards everybody and attakes them before any of them could draw there weapon.* now you will all bow down to me unless yall can beat me. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. *as everyone was mending their brusies the dark lord disappears but they here a voice in the air saying you know where to find me.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 13, 2005)

I have created a monster!!!!  

HAVE FUN!!! ha ha hehehe


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 14, 2005)

(Interesting theory: Can the door be opened to another place if someone is already in there? Well if you've ever watched Star Trek you might argue with me in this, but I think for the sake of the game, let's say it can!)

The dark dress waved slightly in the breeze from the open door. Ara had just stepped through the front door of the little inn, an odd look on her face. 

The man was leaning against the bar as she entered the room, his eyes fixed on her. A few silent steps took her next to where the man waited, a drink in one hand the other rested calmly on the slightly rough counter top. 

Their eyes locked, one in front of the other, not wanting to be the first to move. Wanting to see what would come next...


----------



## Lord Sauron (Aug 15, 2005)

*all of a sudden right before ara eyes the room turned into a battlefield with dead people lying in it. As she looks at the bartender his hand reviled a ring. And from out of nowhere orcs popped up from the floor and grabed ara.* Guess who. You have fallen into my trap and now you will not only suffer agony but death. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. As the ones that lie before you dead i took them out one by one so lets begin our fight.* The orcs let ara go as the dark lord runs towards her with his sword. AS ara reaches for her weapon she feels a slash across her arm.* Thats just a taste of what going to happen to you.* The dark lord runs towards again but this time ara ready as the sword drew nearer and nearer she was ready to block it. Clink made the sound of the two weapons as they hit each other* Very good but don't let it go to your head.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 15, 2005)

*Her eyes narrowed in shock and hate, a hiss of air slid from her clenched teeth. Ara shivered very slightly as the stench of death and decay caught on the breeze, sending her long hair dancing, the dark dress rippled around her feet.* "How dare you bring me here, dark one. I will not be used as a play thing." *A darkness grew from her eyes as she spoke. Her hair looked to be floating of it's own will, out and around her, hiding all but her face in a shadowed cloud. The song was soft yet forceful. Her voice raised into the air, casting a spell of deep rest over the battle grounds. The orcs fell silent, landing hard on the ground as their minds lost all will to stay awake. Under the shadow that surrounded her, she held the wounded arm close to her. Brushing the other hand slowly over the slash, it healed almost instantly, leaving only the raged and stained sleeve. The darkness grew and the song continued as she readied herself for the next move.*


----------



## Lord Sauron (Aug 19, 2005)

*The dark lord broke the song* ORcs attack. *from out of know where orcs began popping up left and right and begain attacking* Are replied why do you fight this way. YOu ought to know me i don't fight fair. Look at who i am. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 19, 2005)

*The cold shadow grew around the elf. Her eyes dark and her voice smooth, almost relaxed.* "You dare to think you can challenge a mistress in her own realm? We shall see." *A flash of light and the rumble of thunder distracted the orcs just long enough. Blade flashing, she cleared an area around her. Moving swiftly, others coming at her, she spun and dodged their attacks. Only once did a blade catch her, cutting along the side of her face. The offending beast soon found his shoulders removed of the burden of his head. 

As the beasts kept coming, she knew that the problem would have to be taken out at it's source. The darkness hiding her, she came to where the Dark lord stood waiting. He laughed at the thought that she would stand at his feet. The lightning flashed as the long, curved blade sang out, separating his hand from his wrist. Ducking out of reach in a blear of movement, she picked the hand from the ground and crushed it under her foot. A glint of gold cough her eye, there was the ring! As the Dark lord moved towards her, she turned to look at him, a twisted smile on her white and bloodied face.

In a moment the darkness surrounding her seemed to fill the land in complete shadow.* "Now who is the master, dark one?" *The ring slid onto her finger and she vanished, leaving him behind as she walked from the room. A look both dark and satisfied on her face as her dress changed back to jeans and a blue shirt and the blood faded from her cheek as the cut healed.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 19, 2005)

The larger ship was faster, there was nothing they could do. Now it was only a matter of time before they were caught by the Banshee, a famous easterner ship that terrorized these waters. Daranavo leaned over the railing and yelled out,"Secure the rigging and prepare for battle!" Immediately everyone on deck of the Silver Tide was moving twice as fast as they were. Silently Daranavo had pride in his men. The best crew a man could want but today he felt, he may lose many of them. He caught Ara running toward the portside and he yelled out to her."Ara, they'll be coming up along starboard, be ready for them!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 19, 2005)

*She ran across the deck, her dark braid flying behind her. Just behind them, the pirates ship so close that she could see their faces. Only moments left.* "Daranavo! They..." *Her words silenced as the first claw and rope landed and dug it's was into the railing. Brining her sword down, she cut through the line as others flew threw the air, too many for her on her own.* "Come on! Fight them off!" *As her order sounded, the crew already had their swords drawn and were cutting away at the lines and slashing at the pirates as they started to pore onto their ship. On hard faced man ran at Ara, his sword held high, a look of twisted glee on his face. She just dodged as he brought the blow towards her head. The clash of steal was drowned out in the sounds of battle everywhere on the deck. Swiftly she jumped away for another slash and plunged her knife into the side of his neck...*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 19, 2005)

The easterners fought like rabid dogs. Not peticularly skilled with a blade butin larger numbers. He stood upon the deck and watched as his men fought for their ship and fought for there lives. He saw 2 easterners push their way through the fight. He knew one by sight. That long black beard could only belong to one man, the captain of the Banshee. He and his first mate Daranavo thought. Daranavo stood with one foot up on the railing and called down to them. "Sallock, you days of terror on these waters is at an end, surender your vessel or die to a man!" Sallock looked at his first officer and laught uproariously then looked back at Daranavo. He licked his thumb and tested it upon his battle axe. His face was gnarled with hatred. "We be the ones who take ye from tha water here boy!" He looked back at Ara fighting for her life and sneered evily then looked back at him. "I'll eat your heart an ave ye sister serve it to me on a silver platter!" The two scrambled around and ran up the steps to the bridge. Daranavo moved back and waited for them patiently. Out of the corner of his eye, he saw Ara but did not dare look at her as she ran to the steps behind them. He drew his silver rapier and set himself in his best stance, his offhand in the air for balance. "Then come and take her dog!" The two screamed in a rage and rushed him. Daranavo simply rolled forward between them then snapped back up and faced them once again. They looked at each other and rushed him again. He side stepped the officer, but Sallock was not fooled. He brought down his axe but Daranavo had to parry or be cut in half form the shoulder down. His strength was far greater then his own and so as thier weapons were locked, Sallock brought Daranavo to his knee by brute force.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 19, 2005)

*Sallock had not seen her yet, her sword flashed past his face, leaving a deep slash that pulled his attention away from Dar. Stepping back, her mind racing, she readied her self for what had to be next. Sallock roared with hate, his eyes locked on the woman he forgot all else for a moment. Daranavo saw that he had time to get to his feet, Ara stepped back slowly, a tight spring waiting to leap. Around them the crew looked to be fighting a lousing battle. The deck ran red with blood and the bodies of their crew and their enemies being trodden on as the living still fought for life and ship. The cries of the men reached her ears but she refused to lose her attention even though her heart cried out for the voices of the men she knew. Ara's pulse began to race as she dodged the flash of Sallock's axe, the force so hard that it berried it's self into the rail causing the wood to split. She had moved so fast that her side hit against the hard wood of another rail. Flinching was not an option, the others had seen her now. Ducking under another swing, she crossed to stand by Daranavo's side.* "How will we do this, brother? Shall I keep that thing's attention for you?" *Her head nodded towards the first mate.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

He looked at her and smiled. "Well..." he had to pause as he parried the Captain's battle axe and fell back against the railing. The Captain held him down but his rapier held the battle axe securely. He looked at his sister and snapped, "No frills Ara, just kill the man will you, our friends are being butchered!."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

"eerrr... Fine!" She sprang at the hulk of a man, bringing her sword across his arm. He hissed as it hit, lifting his other hand, he tried to punch the woman. Another flash of movement and Ara had sliced across the broad chest of the first mate, bringing him to his knees. She didn't take the time to look up for her brother, all attention was on keeping herself alive and getting rid of this beast of a man. As soon as he had hit the deck, her blade curved around from the last slash and found its target in the thick neck.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

The Captain heaved and lifted him to his feet, then backhanded him hard and sent him rolling across the deck. He got up quickly and spit blood from his mouth. he hopped onto the rail and again assumed an offensive posture at the ready. The large jib boom was there very near Ara. As the Captain chuckled at the sight of blood running down his face, Daranavo made eye contact with Ara. He gestured to her with his blade toward the hook on the jib boom as the angry beast of a man charged in at him. .


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

She only had time to push the heavy pice, sending it flying as hard as she could before turning to find a blade pointed at her. The toothy grin and deep laugh belonged to another of the raider. Trying to move away slightly, she felt a sharp pain in her side. Moaning through clenched teeth, she brought her sword up to hit his away. A clash of steel and a strangled yell were heard as the limp form of the pirate crashed to the floor. Her head spun slightly as she pulled her hand from where it had been pressed against her side. The sight of blood never had bothered her but as her eyes took in the red liquid covering her fingers she couldn't help feeling almost sick.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

As the jib boom swung toward him, the Captain came down with his axe. Daranavo stepped to the side, jumped up and caught the swinging jib boom hook. As the Captain attempted ot remove his axe from the rail, he swung around and kicked him in the back with both feet. The force of the blow lurched the Captain forward and he eviscerated himself upon his own axe blade. Daranavo let go and hit the deck running. "Fire! Fire!" He heard from below. He stopped in his tracks and leaned over the rail to look. Indeed, the ship had caught fire and was burning wildly. The wounded screamed in agony as they were engulfed in the flames. "I'm..I'm losing her he said half to himself and half outloud." He turned to his sister to see how she fared.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

The color of her face had faded slightly but she did not want to let Daranavo see that she was wounded. The alarm had been heard as she ducked under the flying fist of a scrawny man with plenty of scars and far too few teeth. He had just run up and tried to catch her from behind but one of the crew had seen and yelled for her to look out. As she bent, the gash in her side stung badly causing her to trip. She hissed through her teeth and tried to stand to her feet.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

He saw his sister was in trouble and bleeding badly. Without thinking he aimed and threw his rapier. End over end it pierced the air and found its mark in the man's belly. He fell back and tumbled down the steps. Daranavo arrived at his sister's side and saw that blood raced form her wound. She fought to stand but he gestured for her to settle. He kneeled, lifted her up and cradled her in his arms. The color quickly running from her face. He rocked her gently as the ship burned around them and began to list as it took on water. She tried to speak but he just shooshed her and stroked her hair. "Do not try to argue, you know the Captain must go down with his ship."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 22, 2005)

*sorry. I know I should probably leave it...but I don't want anyone 'helping'!*

One cool hand reached up as she tried to wipe some of the blood from his mouth. Her eyes blinked slowly and a single tear ran down her face, a weak smile attempting to hint at some joke between the two of them. All sound faded as a black heat surrounded them, everything was soon gone.

They found themselves resting in a corner of the main entry room. Both smiled at the idea that anyone could do something like that and walk away untouched. "Perhaps you would like to try something else next time, Dar?" ACE smiled "though perhaps I'll think to ask my real bro make sure I have the right spelling on the right words."


----------



## SixFootDwarf (Aug 26, 2005)

The strong young man stepped up to the door, "I have been here many times, but only to watch as others fight for their lives. Now I have the chance to battle."

He stepped through the door onto a large outcropping of rock. He was a dwarf wearing a riding outfit, but not for riding horses or ponies, it was designed for the dwarven eagle riders. A cry of a large bird led him around a wall of rock to face his mount. An eagle the size of a full grown horse was waiting for him, Its head was a bright gold, and its body was pure white, but for one wing which was dark as steal. 
Forgewing was its name. The last of the mount eagles. The dwarf puled himself onto its back and fastened himself so as not to fall off. Then with the command, Forgewing took to the air by jumping over the side of the cliff.
They were soon at the battle. Orcs, who were wining, started to run in panic at seeing the eagle above them. The dwarf released a dart from a crossbow, it found its mark, planting itself into the skull of a fleeing orc. Forgewing took his turn by diving at a warg and pulling it far into the sky, then releasing it to crush a small band of orcs. The two continued in this manner for some time, the dwarf releasing darts and throwing axes, Forgewing picking large rocks out of the ground and rolling them into the enemy. After a long battle they returned to the mountain, both sore. The dwarf dismounted and said good bye to Forgewing.

The young man stepped back through the door, his sore arms and rash, healing instantly. "Next time I'll make sure I have a proper saddle before riding a bird." He grunted as he left.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 26, 2005)

(Ara, Daranavo, do you mind if I use something like yours?)


The old battle was over and Storm was ready for another. He walked through and there he had a long chain mail under a leather jacket and breeches. He was on a large corsair ship along with a hobbit. He hid behind a pole while the small being jumped in a barrel. He slid out a quillion and slit the throat of the guard. He motioned for the hobbit to unlock the prisoner cells, The hobbit mouthed the words"My name is Karl" Storm nodded his head and moved towards the deck. Unfortunately when the prisoners were released the lookout from the crow's nest saw them. "Tresspasser! Kill 'em or send 'em to Davy Jones Locker!" Storm shrugged at the words and drew his two cutlesses and charged the oncoming pirates. He shoved his one sword into the Quartermaster's neck and sliced off the captains hand. "Arg! Me hand!" "No!" A man slumped onto him from behind, the hobbit had a bloody shortsword in his hands. Storm smiled and continued to chop through. "Cut the riggings!" Storm bellowed to Karl, he ducked under a man's legs and crawled towards the riggings." The captain brought his blade down on Storm's shoulder and it was cut to the bone. Storm gritted his teeth and backed away.

Meanwhile Karl was having trouble getting to the ropes, three men had him cornered and a knife to his throat. He knocked it away with his sword and stuck it into one of the men's water barrels, the pressure in the barrel blasted the men and Karl continued to the ropes. 

Blood was getting in his eyes from the head wound he had recieved form a large sword. He collasped to the ground next to Karl. Karl frowned and sliced through the ropes and the boat stopped. A large piece of wood slammed against his head and he also fell to the ground. The men closed in. "It's yur lucky day! You won't get killed by us........but why refuse the sharks?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 13, 2005)

The fight had continued longer the she had anticipated; the man had learned how she fought and was merely playing with her as she tried to strike out with the silver knife. Her clothes were ripped and showed patches of blood where the man's blade had cut across her arms and legs. She had only managed to hit him once, the slice along his lower arm not slowing his movements. 

Ara's back was turned to the wall and he was slowly pushing her closer, giving her no chance of escape. His laugh was low as he knew that she was hurt and running out of ideas. His blade moved suddenly and the little knife fell out of her now bleeding hand, leaving her unarmed. 

Her back pressed against the cool wall as she held her injured hand against her aching ribs; no escape now. The touch of cold steal rested on her throat, lifting up her chin so that their eyes met. "Now now little one, you think you can always win?"


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 17, 2005)

His eyes flashed with the excitement of victory. As he held his blade to her throat with his offhand he produced a pair of shackles from under his black cloak. He threw them at the floor in front of her. He stepped forward and bent his arm that held his blade to her throat. With his left foot, he kicked her knife to the side and sent it sliding along the floor to the center of the chamber. With an evil tone he said, "Victory is mine slave, kneel and bind yourself to my service for eternity." Tears poured down her face and the light in her eyes that held her hopes and dreams of freedom faded. She knew that her former master would make her life a living hell and she really had only one choice. Silently she prayed for forgiveness at what she was about to do. She looked at the man that glared at her with a demonic sneer upon his face. With her left hand she slowly brought it up to his blade and grasped it. Her former master chuckled loudly. She nodded to him and closed her eyes. With a strong tug, she brought his blade into her throat. She felt no pain and tasted the salty flavor of blood. He drew back his blade and cursed at her for her insolence. She felt her breath steal away and she fell to her knees.

In her mind a strong wind tugged at the leaves in the trees that were her home. Birds sang nearby and a lone white butterfly fluttered just above her head. Poppies and flora floated in the air around her. The sun gleamed down upon her and made her shield her eyes from it. She was spinning with her arms out and laughing at how it made her feel. 

With her eyes still closed a smile came to her face and all faded into darkness.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 10, 2005)

*Maybe I've been playing MYST again? *evil grin**

Trees blocked the view of the path ahead; a low growl coming from something just out of sight. Celeb's steps were silent as she came closer to the now empty building. Shadows hung over and around the figure, her hand reaching out to push the cloth door open to better see into the single room. '_What was this place? Who lived...died...here?_' The blood on the floor glittered wetly in the patched light, the stench of death hanging in the air. 

Having paused a few moments to scan the place, as Celeb now cautiously steeped into the building something bumped against her boot. A white hand lay reaching out from the wreckage of a table; or maybe it had been a bed? Torn and stained sheets were tangled around the body. As she bent to pull the covers from the face, the low growl was heard; whatever it was was now watching every move she made. 

Slowly Celeb turned around as her hand tightened around the hilt of the short sword. A beastly looking creature watched her, its eyes locked on her and its hungry mouth dripped with saliva. Moment's felt to drag past as nerves and muscles tightened. 

It was the beast the made the first move. Lunging forward, jaws opened wide, seeming to want to swallow its would be victim whole. The sword flashed as Celeb swung up and into the thick neck, sending a hot spray across her arms as the beast flinched away from the blow. Drawing back slightly, she held the blade ready while backing around to the door. Again it charged. This time the sharp tip pierced deep into its chest, sending it howling to the ground. Celeb thrust the sword down, further into where the heart must be, making sure that this thing was not going to give her any more grief. 

All was silent once more. Only a sigh whispering through the trees as she came to the portal. Stepping through, a haunting smile touched her face. '_Now where does that other path go..?_'


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

She had no idea of how far she had fallen. The pool's surface felt like she had landed on a concrete slab. She was barely able to swim to the edge and pull herself up. When the air returned to her, in the darkness, she noticed that her pack was missing. She was not cold, the pool and the air about her both were quite warm. She felt that her sword scabbard was still attached to her back, however, her short blade was not. She looked around the circular room. Flaming wall sconces were placed midway up the wall all around in here. The pool itself appeared to glow in the flickering torch light. Apart from the obvious way she came into the room, she saw only one way out.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

*thanks. now, let's see where this goes.*

It was a few long moments before she pushed herself up from the edge of the water. Gritting her teeth against the throbbing sting of hitting the water, one hand stretched out to touch the wall for a little support as the room spun.

Treasa rubbed her stiff neck and pulled one of the torches from its place. '_Now what have you gotten into? Two ways in, one way out._' Her foot steeps sounded softly as she walked towards a rocky archway. Pausing a moment to pull the sword from her back, she continued on into the darkened tunnel.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

The passage was sloped downward and curved off to the right. She had moved about 50 meters more when she finally came to a small chamber where several exits and entrances met. 3 small goblins sat at a small table argueing. It appeared to her that they were gambling. More wall sconces were along the walls here and there. On the far side of the room, a small gong sat on a small stand. The mallet was nearby it. For the moment, she had not been seen.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

'_Great. Just what I need. Gaurds._' Backing silently out of view to think, she went through her pockets trying to find something that she could use. A slight tingle ran through her fingers as she finally out a bright silver coin. 

The three were arguing in shrieks that must have been words, but she couldn't understand what they were saying. Light glittered off the silver as it flew through the air and landed right in front of them; one jumping to be the first to get it's hands on it and the others trying to beet him.

She moved as quickly as she could, the light flaring as the torch landed in the midst of them, sending them into a confused scurry just long enough for her to kill off two and kick the third away from where it had tried to run for the gong. The last of its cursing cut short at the loss of its head. 

As she picked the passage across from where she had entered, she hoped that the sudden and thankfuly short fight had not been too loud.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

The passage was now even warmer as she progressed further in. In to where, she did not know. Fiir several minutes she walked. Many other passage ways did she pass but she was intent on staying straight. So straight ahead she went. 

She heard the screeches of goblins here and there but it was the sound of soft words that caught her ear. As she quietly approached yet another chamber, she heard the sound of a man's voice...reading. She moved up closer and peered in. Indeed it was a man. He sat upon the stone floor and read from a book of sorts under a dim light. Near him was a body lying face down below a large lever. The only exit was blocked by a portcullis.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

Unsure of who this man could be and not exactly wanting to know what had happened to kill the other, she paused. 

Brushing a strand of damp hair back from her eyes, she held the sword out a little and to her right side; the tip pointed to the ground as she steeped forward slowly.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

Engrossed in his reading, the man didn't notice the approaching stranger until she was very close. Once he did, he grabbed the book and rolled across the room and into a crouch. "Stay back! Or I'll do to you what I did to him! Are you here to question me, too?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

She froze in her tracks, holding her hands out where they could be seen clearly. "Truly sir, I have found myself lost in this place. I did not intend to interrupt your reading." She looked around, only moving her head slightly to take in the room. Again her eyes landed on the body; no, not something she wanted to end up as, not here. "Though... If I may... Might you point out the way to leave this place?"


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

The woman did take note of the room and the man before her. She noted several crossbow bolts sticking out of the fallen mans head, and shoulders. Also, she noticed that the fallen man had been there for quite some time...far longer then the other man for sure. Dried blood was splattered on the wall near the lever.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

She kept her voice calm and level as she looked back to the crouched man. "Or do you not know how to leave? I am sure _he_ did not do something right," She nodded towards the dead man. "and I do not see that you have a crossbow." It was almost a question, unsure of wether or not she should make any movements.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

The man's eyes narrowed at her, then he looked at the corpse's body, seeing how obvious his lie had been. His eyes darted around the room, seeking another means of defense, but he only ended up looking back at the book that he was clutching. Sitting back down and looking resigned, then growing an evil grin ---> "He was only a tool. Now I know a bit more of what not to do. Looks like it's your turn, now, woman."


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

She pursed her lips at the unkind man before her. A closer inspection of the body revealed to her that he was indeed struck by many bolts from above. Looking up at the cieling, she saw several holes carved out of the rock above the area near the lever. On the ground lay several broken bolts as well. She felt a sudden chill when she neared the Portcullis that blocked passage down the tunnel. She remarked wide-eyed when she realized that fresh air lay beyond this very room.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

"This must be the way out. Do you plan on staying here to rot? Can you not tell me how one is to go about opening this thing?" Having looked over how the lever was set up, she could see that to pull it while standing there would be the last thing one would do. There had to be another way to opne the gate.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

She look about the room as the man spoke. There were no "obvious" ways to open the gate besides the one in which she would never try.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

"No, it might not be the way out. How can you tell, in this place? No, I do not intend to die here. And, no, I cannot tell you how to open that. You can figure it out. Now leave me alone. I am trying to grasp an art that is new to me." The guy then sniffed at her and turned away, but was obviously still watching her carefully while he mumbled some strange language, presumably from his book.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

She spent a little time walking carefully around the room, the man's voice seeming to ramble, his words strange to her. "What are you reading? I would not think a book would be something that one would travel with. Did you find it here?"


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

The man hid the book from her view and clutched it even more tightly. Until the cover ripped a bit, and he gasped loudly. Glaring at the lady as if it had been her fault ---> "It's mine! Don't come near me! I need this! I am trying to find a way out, too, you know. Just don't bother me. Don't you have any tools?" Very concerned about his book now, he bent to examine the thing, almost completely ignoring her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 10, 2005)

"I have my sword and little else. It would seem that I lost my pack when I came here." Slightly upset at seeing that the man was doubtlessly suffering from some sort of insanity, she watched for a moment before interrupting his moaning. "Can you tell me what such a fine book has to tell?" Her tone changed as an idea came to her.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

As she looked down at the man, she noticed one thing peculiar about the book. It was written in elvish by the words he had uttered, however, the cover was clearly in another language.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 10, 2005)

Deciding that he was fed up with this person and ready to try out his newly acquired knowledge again, he stood up proudly, almost brandishing the book in front of him. "Sh! I shall show you!" He then concentrated on the difficult language, spouting a lot of creepy proclamations. After a while that most probably seemed uncomfortable, the body on the floor stirred. It hit its head on the lever on the way up. Once erect, it shakily gripped the lever and pulled it back and forth a few times, with the bolts merely shaking its body a couple of times. The reader glared at the corpse, then the book, then the lady again. When he stopped speaking, the body fell again. "Where is your pack?"


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 10, 2005)

As the body rose from the floor, she noticed something peculiar about the wall just under the lever. However, she also noticed several sets of eyes peering into the room form the passage. Apparently, when the man spoke aloud the passage within the book, he attracted unwanted attention. The angry goblins fired their crossbows at the two and turned them into flailing pin cushions. Two more victims of the goblins den.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 19, 2005)

*a starting moment...*

Panting from the long run, a large, dark feline crept through the snow covered underbrush. The woods were silent. Snow blanketed the land as large, cold flakes fell unceasingly from a gray sky. Flat, sparkling white showed clearly where the red drops sprinkled among staggered foot prints.


----------



## SixFootDwarf (Dec 19, 2005)

The dwarf strugeld through the drifts of snow surounding the trees around him, cluching the wound on his side. The flow of blood was begining to subside, but the he knew that the beast still followed close behind. He hacked a small branch off a nearby tree and sharpened it with his axe. He then crawled into the underbrush brandishing his new spear, awating his foe.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Dec 19, 2005)

She could see the tracks as they ran down into the shallow valley below her. A light breeze brought the smell of sweat and blood across the frozen ground. A low growl rumbled in her chest; cold glee sharping senses at the thought of finely catching this prey.

Dinmeoi crept around the rim of the valley, moving silently tell she came clear around behind the hiding place. Clouds of breath rising slowly. Nose twitched with anticipation. Muscles tightened as the dark cat crouched; readying to pounce on the huddled form.



_Long enough_. One running steep changed to a clawed leap as the panther sprang forward. A growl and then a scream pierced the cold air as hunter and prey collided. Too late had the dwarf turned to see the feline, only having a moment to swing the makeshift weapon around and brace it against the frozen ground. 

Still and bleeding, both knew that the game had ended in a draw.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 8, 2006)

Here you people are. An idea that I have had for a while but never used. The Versus stories. Who would win in crazy fights between races. After reading them all, you will see that I let zero biases get in my way. Any requests on which pairing you would enjoy reading next?

Intro ---> "Take them to the Hithaeglir (Misty Mountains), Mothbol. These two will not burden you out of the air. No, we have more important matters to attend to. Ugh! It sickens me that you are counted as a Balrog. Place them so that they are hidden from view, far enough apart that one could not smell the other. Be there when they awake, which is when you... Yes, give the instructions. They can't hurt you, so try to motivate them as well as your meager abilities will allow. We want them to have an equal amount of motivation for getting out alive. This is a simple assignment, Mothbol. Don't make us look incompetent. And don't interfere. These tests must be very controlled."

Two unconscious bodies rose out of an edge of Thangorodrim, carried by a swirling mass of black smoke which happened to be grumbling to itself, at the moment. After much flying and resting and poking at prisoners (which must have been drugged pretty well) and lobbing them into decently sized cracks in mountains, Mothbol, the pathetic balrog, waited for the odd (in his brain, at least) looking little beings to wake up. 

His speech, thundered while spreading himself out to seem colossal (probably a few bursts of deliciously evil laughing in there, too) ---> "You're finally awake? Ha! You'll wish I'd killed you, puny Fill in space for the race of the moment.! I might still... Oh. Your task: there is only one way to get out of the dreaded Hithaeglir alive ---> Kill your opponent or be killed. Your battlefield is empty, for now, save for him. He is on his way even as I inform. If you can defeat him, you will be released. If you refuse, I shall make your death more terrible than either of you could even imagine!" 

As an afterthought and said while absentmindedly shifted back to his usual as well as much smaller form ---> "Ah, yes. Please maintain your wits. These mountains were made to deter a Valar, you know. Now, remember, I wish to be entertained. A terrible Balrog like myself has seen many deaths. Yes, yes. If you don't, I will kill you. Of course. Maybe... the lava torture, then a snack for newly hatched giant spiders? Don't you worry about that. I'll think up something better. Hm. No, wait. You should worry about that. And worse! Oh, he's hiding in a cave in that direction." 

After many more deliciously evil laughs and a dramatic exit, Mothbol found a third cave for himself to try banging his head on a rock in humiliation for letting his form and attitude waver. It was kind of hard, since he was only made out of smoke, so he settled with slashing several rocks with his claws while ranting at himself for messing up. 

First Round ---> Orc Versus Dark elf.

The large Orc woke up with a blinding headache. The last as well as hazy memories that he had were of confusion at the strange taste of the food that had been crammed down his throat by a couple of scruffy looking werewolves. 

They pathetically tried to offer it to him in the first place, but, even though he had been hungry at the time, he knew that some unspecified something was related to fish, in some way. But then, he liked fish. Didn't get much of it anymore, these days. Anyways, he then decided that, instead of a relation to fish, the food that the werewolves offered him was somehow related to the dangerous unknown. Yes, the Orc mused. That was a relation with the correct vibe for him. 

It was night. That calmed him, even though the strange cave he was in struck him as particularly as well as achingly and potentially dangerously out of place from the compound that he was used to, at the moment. Hm. No, it might not have been night. The darkness in front of him was moving and forced him to cough after breathing in. When the thing sprang back and started talking, the Orc froze with fear and clutched its heart while displaying a face that seemed as if the unreached body part might have been mounting some form of attack. A Balrog! Even if it hadn't been driven into him from birth, he would have been terrified of the things.

At the Balrog's small transformation and more casual afterthought, though, the Orc conquered his fear and began to gather his wits. The creepy smoke thing had dissolved by the time the Orc had checked to find that his weapons and usual armour were gone. He then glared at the smoke trail with skepticism while poking at a few cuts on his side where he had been poked by the claws of the annoying spirit. With only a few old rags, his wits, and the bits of information that he got from the Balrog, the Orc crept out of the cave.

Thinking in survival slash impress betters mode, the randomly chosen as one of the best of the best to be easily transported to an out of the way place at the moment Orc concentrated. He had grown up in Thangorodrim and had only heard that these mountains were even more dangerous. No details, really. It was cold, but he barely noticed. The smoke from the Balrog confused his sense of smell a bit too much. If his opponent was truly already headed his way, he wouldn't be ready for whatever it was. 

Not too much later, he heard a loud steel scratching on rocks sort of noise and wondered how uneven this fight was to be. After checking the immediate area out beautifully thoroughly, he found a different cave to crouch in while he assembled as many spears as he could out of the few available materials. Thinking back to some training where he learned how to make spears like that, he absentmindedly began to hum a marching tune. The unnamed soldier expertly worked, even though he was constantly freezing with caution whenever he heard a small noise or noticed some movement outside. 

When he ran out of supplies and had been still for quite a while, he finally picked up the scent of elf. More terrified of what sort of experiment this was than of the pathetic balrog or his unfortunate adversary, he decided to give a good show and ensure his survival. Much stealth was employed while the guy slinked from one hiding spot to another and attempted to pinpoint the origin of the sickening odor. He did, then ascended some convenient handholds to find a suitable ambush and vantage point. He cursed at himself and the small scrabbling noises that he made as a few bits of rock gave way. 

He crawled to the top of some low ridge and quickly flattened himself to it when he saw an elf scanning the area. The thing was fully grown, reasonably healthy, and wearing the same sort of rags as the Orc. This Orc had killed plenty of elves but was not stupid enough to believe them all easy kills. He reasoned that this elf must be an especially crafty warrior, since it had been chosen for this demonstration. 

While the unsettling thing zeroed in on his location, he decided to hide and wait even though he knew that a more direct attack would be more entertaining. But then, his people usually used that tactic, and the clever elves had caught them by surprise several times. Turning tables was entertaining on a more intelligent level, which is the level that he hoped the balrog watcher was on. 

He had very little warning before the elf softly slid past the ridge. The pale being, although it had very good vision, probed with much concentration into the blackness until the Orc raised a spear. The Orc laughed triumphantly at the being's squinting since he saw everything with a crystalline version of clarity without much light. The elf dashed backwards to dodge behind the ridge again. Since the thing had no visible weapons, the Orc grinned and loped after it. 

As he turned around the ridge, he chanced a glance upwards, looking for an approving cloud of smoke but didn't see anything. Checking where the elf should have been, he halted with a large chunk of surprise and crouched with caution again when found the thing absent. He wanted to snarl and risk falling into a trap while rushing through the rocky obstacle course, or at least climb up the ridge again to get a better view, but, since he felt that he was being graded, he thought about what the most intelligent thing to do might be. 

After an uncharacteristically long attempt at it, the guy decided that since this elf was so fast, it had probably zoomed away to find itself a counter to the spears that he had been spotted holding. As he carefully climbed the ridge again, he wondered how worthy his opponent was if it hadn't even thought to construct a weapon for itself. A snicker of contempt was the last thing that the poor guy uttered. 

The unnamed elf raised his large rock to bash at the Orc's head several more times, just to be safe. Before grabbing the guy's spears and running off with one eye to the sky, one on the rocks at his feet, and both nostrils searching for smoke, he took the time to smile inwardly to himself and say, "What a classic death!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 19, 2006)

*thanks yay. Now it's my turn. Anyone like to help?*

Swords clashed in the smoke filled air. An evening sun sinking slowly in a blood red sky over the valley. Only a few still stood at her side as Ara tried to dodge another blow aimed at her by one of the men that had snuck up on them. Fire crackled in the background as the supply wagon burst into flames; shouts and cries coming from all sides as the small battle raged in the flickering light. 

Nothing had be out of the ordinary as the little band came to a stop. It had been a long while since they had last rested and were about to start something over the cooking fire that had been built up when they heard it. Not the sound of marching boots or running horses, but a shout. A warning and frightened yell that was silenced only moments after sounding. 

Ribbons of blood glittered along the sword clenched in her hand; the wounded and dead laying where they had collapsed on the cold ground. One she had watched fall. Her body unmoving as a dark patch spread out across the soil under her. Unable to reach her in time, Ara found that she couldn't even scream out as she tried to force her way through the fight to where Bethany lie. Shoving and yelling at those in the way, her knees hit hard as she came down at her side. Her skin had gone cold; damp hair clinging to the woman's whitening face. 

Rage filled her, bringing her swiftly to her feet as someone approached from behind her. Swinging the blade around as hard as she could, she spun around on her heals and was caught completely off guard as her sword was blocked and she looked into the face before her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 13, 2007)

*now where was I....*

Memories rushed through her like a haunted wind. Laced with fear, rage and pain, her eyes now shown with disbelieving surprise. "I thought..." But the whisper of her voice was cut off by the screams and shouts around them. 

"There's no time. Get anyone you can and run!" He had to push her into moving. Braking her eyes from his, she stumbled to the side; caught herself and looked around quickly. 

If there were still even a few left they had to escape. There! The hills. There must be a cavern or something. Even the trees could help to hide her people. Dark hair flying in tangled ribbons behind her, she ran to find anyone before they met the same cold fate as Bethany. 

Dodging through the wreckage of the burning camp, hope of finding anyone still alive was taken away with every limp body she glimpsed. Nearly drained, ears throbbing and heart shattered, she was about to seek out one last fight for her clan when a tiny sound pierced through the darkness.

Curled tightly around one of the younglings, little Nalla's face was stained with tears; her small body trembling with fear. Ara bit her lips closed tightly as she bent down and reached into the hiding place behind a fallen tent. Pulling the children out, she took the youngling firmly to herself and pulled Nalla away with her other hand. 

Trees closed around them as they moved deeper into the woods. Once or twice, Ara had to change her grasp on the girl. Her little hand wet from tears, it kept slipping away. So holding firmly to the back of the child's dress, Ara brought them at last to a place they could rest. Exhausted, Nalla trembled against the woman's side. Letting an arm cover the girl's shoulders, eyes and ears sharp to the world around them, Ara held the two close; the only known survivors of the attack. She prayed at least a few others had been able to find safety as the night drew on, closing around the little hiding place.


----------

